

Watching YC Watch My YC Fellowship App Vid - VaedaStrike

I know I can&#x27;t be the only one who&#x27;s doing this. There have to be several others occasionally jumping into Youtube analytics to see what number of views they are getting from our friends in CA.<p>So far I&#x27;ve got four views.<p>Two on the 26th of July. One on the 27th and one on the 31st.<p>If you&#x27;re watching your numbers I&#x27;m sure several others of us would like to see what you&#x27;re getting. I know I&#x27;m curious.
======
someone89
did you get any after that? All I got were my view everyday :P

